# Rick Steves' packing cubes make packing easier and works great for carryons



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Highly recommend these packing cubes.  I bought three sets and packed all of our stuff in them for our last few trips.  We never used to fly without taking at least one big suitcase, really thought we needed a big suitcase, but our carryons were fine with these things. I am a nut about organized packing and highly recommend them: 

http://www.amazon.com/Rick-Steves-P...F8&s=apparel&qlEnable=1&qid=1284139098&sr=1-1


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cindy,

Not sure how this works.   Do these save space in your suitcase in some way, or do they just make your existing suitcase more organized?  DW and I were looking at some of the "rollup" plastic bags (squeezes the air out) at Target last week, and thought they might be a solution to our baggage bloat problem.  Your post kind of implies that this also solves baggage bloat...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes, they do solve that problem.  I rolled our Mickey T-shirts for our last few trips into them and packed them nice and tight.  We usually take this giant suitcase, but with these things, we were able to pack light but still pack things we needed in tight space.  I rolled underwear, shorts, and everything into them.  If anyone would have told me we could take that much stuff in a carryon suitcase, I wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been using the Ebags and Eaglecreek packing cubes for years and don't think I could pack without them now.  They not only allow for saving space, but they are great for packing/repacking and organization - I use different colored cubes and just grab the right color cube when I need something and it makes rearranging things in the suitcase a snap.  I would highly recommend these over the plastic squeeze bags - I used the plastic ones for a while, but the other cubes are much better and weigh less.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Another great reason to use them is when your suitcase is randomly chosen for a search.  They aren't going to unzip the cubes, and nothing can fall out and get lost.  I had my makeup brushes missing from my luggage once after a search, and it was a nice Estee Lauder set.  

If I have something breakable, I can tuck it inside of a cube, too, and know it is safer.


----------



## jamstew (Sep 11, 2010)

I use the Eagle Creek cubes and folders and couldn't live without them.


----------



## dms1709 (Sep 11, 2010)

I purchased two sets of ebags and it is amazing how much you can roll into the cubes.   Great packing aid.

donna


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you have problems with these and meeting the weight limit on checked bags?


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 11, 2010)

*How wrinkled do clothes become?*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Highly recommend these packing cubes.  I bought three sets and packed all of our stuff in them for our last few trips.  We never used to fly without taking at least one big suitcase, really thought we needed a big suitcase, but our carryons were fine with these things. I am a nut about organized packing and highly recommend them:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rick-Steves-P...F8&s=apparel&qlEnable=1&qid=1284139098&sr=1-1



Generally I lay my t-shirts one on top of another then fold in half long-ways and put in suitcase.  Don't the clothes get extra wrinkles if you roll them up?  How do you work in odd stuff in suitcase like shoes or hair brush? What if you have one fancy dress you need for that 'special dinner'?  :whoopie: TIA


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 11, 2010)

*Not for me*

I tried something similar once from Swiss Army. My experience is they didn't do much for me. It was easier for me to just roll and stuff things without the cubes since in the end, they are just a few more things that add weight and take up space. They also tended to force me to fill them up even if I didn't really need whatever I was sticking in the cube since I "didn't want to waste space". I always use soft sided luggage which is easy to fill up in an organized manner with a little extra for those last few pairs of socks.

OTOH if the cubes aid in discipline in preventing over packing, they might be a good investment. They can also be useful if you are packing and unpacking on a bus tour or the like, I suppose, since you could keep clean stuff in them and have one or more for soiled clothes.

Here's a site that gives good advice about packing. http://www.onebag.com/

Of course, YMMV.

Cheers


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cathy, who wears dresses?   I never wear them, so I don't have to worry about that.  Vacation is for relaxing, and nothing to do with wearing a dress is relaxing for me.  Our daughter wears dresses every day on vacations to tropical places, and she thinks my packing cubes are silly.  

I was like that in junior high and wore pants repeatedly, was sent to the dean (who happened to be my Latin teacher) and sent home to change into a skirt or dress.  I was always in trouble, but I had good grades, and I didn't see why we had to wear dresses to school.  It was my own little protest. By the second semester of ninth grade, all of a sudden, we could wear pants.  

The boys didn't have to wear dress slacks, but we had to wear dresses.  I think that is where I started with my disdain of dresses.  

I wore palazzo (not sure of spelling) pants to both of our kids' weddings.  Yes, that outfit in the pic below is pants, with a overskirt to hide that fact.  I love that outfit and will have it dyed for our middle child's wedding, should he ever get married.  I wore black pants for our son's wedding, found at Nordstrom with a sparkly top, very dressy.  I think they are out of style now.


----------



## andrea t (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure if these would work for me as I like to "dress up" for dinner every night while on vacation and travel with a dress or skirt for each evening.  I do find the packing dresses and hubbys dress shirts individually in the dry cleaning plastic works great at minimizing wrinkles.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2010)

I tend to agree with x3 skier. I find it hard to wrap my mind around how adding more packing material and weight reduces the amount of space and weight it takes to pack.

Jim Ricks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2010)

The cubes have very little weight, and are a net material, so picture fishnet stockings with a framework of some kind, whatever they use to make the framework.  

They had virtually nothing in weight but keep things organized for us, and we love them.  I like Rick Steves' because that's what we have, but trust me, no extra weight in the bags.  

To each his own. I love organization, and rolling clothes is recommended for less wrinkles.  I would just toss anything that happened to get wrinkled into the dryer with a dryer sheet, which I also pack into the cubes, along with our Purex wash/dry sheets that weigh almost nothing.  I don't take much on a trip now, though I used to take enough clothes for a full week before washing.  Not anymore.  

I take very little in the way of cosmetics as well.  I found I would take a lot of stuff and never use it.  I believe in washing clothes more often now and packing very little, and if I need to buy band-aids, or extra deodorant because I brought the nearly empty stick, I will buy it.  

Rick and I use the same deodorant all the time now, too.  I no longer take quantities of things, thinking I might need it.  I like shopping while on vacation.  I pack an extra empty cube for anything we want to buy.  I also wash clothes before I move out of the condo and back on the plane (I know, I know...).


----------



## JACKC (Sep 18, 2010)

*cubes best invention since sliced bread*

Cubes don't weigh much, so weight savings isn't a consideration for us. 

What really makes the difference in vacationing, is pulling pre-packed cubes out of suitcases when we arrive and placing them in villa drawers. Takes 2 minutes to unpack and everything stays organized during our stay. Packing to leave is just as easy as long as we have kept socks, etc. in their proper cube after use or laundering. Our pre-cube travels were not nearly as easy, since I usually, more or less, tossed stuff in my suitcase when packing, which required sorting of piles and individual items into villa drawers upon arrival. This was when I was least interested in doing so.

Buy cubes!
Jack


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jack, I forgot about that benefit.  We zip open the bags fully and leave our clothes in them in the drawers.  That's true. 

Love the organization of the them, and I can pack earlier than I usually do.  I will do a load of whites a week ahead of the trip, and I will pack our underwear in them way ahead.  I also pack our swimsuits and pajamas ahead, and I love having specific items in each.  I just love these cubes.  

Rick really loved them when we used only our carryons in San Francisco and had plenty of clothes.  I ironed a few shirts, but I always do, no matter how I pack.  

I also carry a fold-up hamper made of similar material, fishnet kind of stuff with a wire framework, and that way I am not having to use the laundry basket for dirty and clean clothes, too.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 18, 2010)

*r&c23*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Cathy, who wears dresses?   I never wear them, so I don't have to worry about that.  Vacation is for relaxing, and nothing to do with wearing a dress is relaxing for me.  Our daughter wears dresses every day on vacations to tropical places, and she thinks my packing cubes are silly.
> 
> I was like that in junior high and wore pants repeatedly, was sent to the dean (who happened to be my Latin teacher) and sent home to change into a skirt or dress.  I was always in trouble, but I had good grades, and I didn't see why we had to wear dresses to school.  It was my own little protest. By the second semester of ninth grade, all of a sudden, we could wear pants.
> 
> ...



Normally I take one summer dress -- it is actually cooler to wear than pants or shorts when weather is real hot.  Since we are staying 3 nights at Sandals on way to our Tobago timeshare exchange, I feel it necessary to have the one 'nice' dress to compete :hysterical: with all those brides on their honeymoon (remember  I am 73 years young  )


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2010)

Someone explain these better. We did look at something like these online, but they were different compared to those pictured in the OPs link. They were about this size of a suitcase except they were thin where you could stack like three in the suitcase. The ones in the link just look like a suitcase linter/insert. How does that save space?

The ones we looked at looked handy because you could take one or two out and leave the other one in the suitcase and not have to dig. The one in the OPs link look like you still have to dig.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2010)

The cubes don't hold a lot, so why would you have to dig?  I pack a week's worth of clothes (or a little less and just wash more) for two weeks.  I started rolling our T-shirts and fit them neatly side-by-side in the cubes, but the real benefit is the underwear, swimsuits, nightgowns, etc.  I really do pack those things way ahead and zip them up, knowing that part of the packing is done.  

I recommended them to our daughter for her own trips, but she didn't see any use for them.  Compartmentalizing clothes for a trip is important to me, and I always did it, even taking a few shoeboxes to separate items and pack smaller things, and this was many years before I found the packing cubes.  The packing cubes are much lighter.  The cubes are the right size for a carryon rolling bag.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 18, 2010)

I use ziploc bags for my undies.  I can roll the bag to squeeze the air out and that saves space.  I prefer to put them in my carry on so TSA isn't pawing through them.

I generally roll up my other clothing and place it directly into the suitcase.  I have a hardsided tupperware box for toiletries and such.  Shoes go into plastic grocery sacks so they won't get my clothes dirty.

DH uses different sized bags to store various items in his suitcases.  He travels often and his suitcases weigh so much I can't pick them up.  But, he insists he needs all that stuff.

Part of it is that I tend to wear Chico's travelers or similar lightweight, non-wrinkly clothes and he wears alot of cotton blends.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The cubes don't hold a lot, so why would you have to dig?  I pack a week's worth of clothes (or a little less and just wash more) for two weeks.  I started rolling our T-shirts and fit them neatly side-by-side in the cubes, but the real benefit is the underwear, swimsuits, nightgowns, etc.  I really do pack those things way ahead and zip them up, knowing that part of the packing is done.



I think the problem I had was there was no perspective provided on the photos on Amazon.com, so I thought they were each the size of a full suitcase. I guess that isn't the case. It makes more sense now.


----------



## Whirl (Sep 18, 2010)

*Cubes are THE answer - orderly packing for family with young ones*

Somehow I deleted the beginning of my post, but what I had said was that they literally changed my "packing life" 

I can't stand looking for things....what a waste of precious time. They do keep you disciplined, not only about overpacking but also about thinking about where you put things.  No more suitcases with little things tucked in every random corner. Even last minute things, it is easy to jsut reach in for the right cube and put it back in place. If you have to repack or go back in, it takes about 1 minute to pull the cubes out, get the one you want and throw them back in, no worries about rummaging through the suitcase and messing things up.


I travel with three young ones ( 6 and under). Each child has his/her own color ( As do my husband and I), so they know where their clothes are. They each usually get about 3 cubes....pajamas and underwear in one, shirts and skirts/shorts in one and then swim things in anothe or whatever is specific to that destination.  When I do the laundry they can put it away them selves...and they LOVE the independence.  

When I wash before coming home, I keep everything together so it also take s me about 2 minutes to unpack them. Just open them up and back in the drawers as home. 

Also, you know husbands often can't find anything ( no offense) or perhaps my mom is with us and trying to help. I can always just say look in the pink/blue medium cube. They can find what the child needs and I don't have to drop what I am doing becuase I am the only one that knows where things are. 

Orderly, stress free packing. How much time do you spend trying to get organinzed once ou check in or trying to find things after the first couple days? We can find everything ( well most things) becuase everyone knows where to put them. Also, how many times have you stayed somewhere without enough drawer space....we just stack the cubes up on the desk or top of the dresser and still stay organized and much better than having an overstuffed pile of disheveled clothes hanging out of the side of a bulky suitcase on the chair.

Not sure, I know people struggle to get this concept as to how they can help, but it is truly transformational. I have spent years trying different packing methods  ( rolling, folding, bulk folding, space bags, ziplocs)and so many types of bags..trying to optimize my packing strategies. Search ended several years ago when I discovered these and put a system in place. I also like them because my suitcase inside not only IS orderly but LOOKS orderly too. Even shoes for each person go in a matching set of cubes (  rather than ziplocs and random grocery bags which used to be the answer)....When you look in my bag all you see is 5 colors. I know I sound a little crazy, but like the OP...I jsut love them. If you seek organized travel, they will work for you. If you jsut don't care, then don't bother. You do have to be committed to your system for it to work.  

Is use the ebags cubes. I have a set of the eagle creek and I don't like them as much, they are a bit heavier/thicker. THe ebags cubes literally weigh almost nothing.


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Rick Steves' packing cubes*

Great thread. Ordered Rick Steves' packing cubes to give them a try on our 2+ week trip to Hawaii.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 19, 2010)

Whirl, you described the packing cubes idea very well!   I didn't do it nearly as well!  

If something accidentally erases while typing on TUG, look above at the little curly arrow and choose the one on the left, which will put it back.  I had that problem a few times and retyped, then I saw that curly arrow and voila! ...it was all back.  

I would like to see the Rick Steve's cubes in other colors beside black.  I would love to use different colors for different items.  We do have three sets, and Rick uses one for all of the cell phone and laptop cords, and we also have a small router we now take on vacation to keep from being hard-wired to the internet, thanks to TUG members who suggested it!


----------



## Whirl (Sep 19, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Whirl, you described the packing cubes idea very well!   I didn't do it nearly as well!
> 
> If something accidentally erases while typing on TUG, look above at the little curly arrow and choose the one on the left, which will put it back.  I had that problem a few times and retyped, then I saw that curly arrow and voila! ...it was all back.
> 
> I would like to see the Rick Steve's cubes in other colors beside black.  I would love to use different colors for different items.  We do have three sets, and Rick uses one for all of the cell phone and laptop cords, and we also have a small router we now take on vacation to keep from being hard-wired to the internet, thanks to TUG members who suggested it!



Thanks, the Colors are why we use the ebags brand. That really works for us. Actually, without the colors my system would not be nearly as effective. I also use some black mesh bags as well as ebags (big fan)  padded pouches in a  3 size set ( also in multiple colors) that I pack camera and an any other electronics in ( like baby monitors, when the kids were younger). See thru pouches are also an important reason why this works --being able to peek inside without actually opening it.

Oh well. I could go on.

Thanks for tip about the arrow. can't tell you how many times I have accidentially deleted posts! Another great time saver and efficiency improvement!


----------



## Elli (Sep 19, 2010)

So where do you order the ebags, whirl, can you supply a link?  Thanks.  Elli


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 19, 2010)

Check with Amazon, I think I saw them there.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 19, 2010)

Heck with these cubes you can leave them packed and ready to go for your next trip. 

Get four sets and have a set for each season!


----------



## Whirl (Sep 19, 2010)

*link - ebags packing cubes*

http://www.ebags.com/product/ebags/packing-cubes-3pc-set/13032?productid=65823


have fun. report back how it goes. Watch for sales. they have 20% sales pretty frequently ( very infrequently 20% plus free shipping, if you are patient. I am not. )


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 19, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would like to see the Rick Steve's cubes in other colors beside black. I would love to use different colors for different items.


Could you weave some colored ribbon through part of the mesh?  You can get very thin ribbon at fabric and at craft stores.  Each family member could choose his or her favorite color.  Just a thought.


----------



## Whirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Could you weave some colored ribbon through part of the mesh?  You can get very thin ribbon at fabric and at craft stores.  Each family member could choose his or her favorite color.  Just a thought.



Another solution, if you wanted to adapt the plain ones, would be to tie the ribbon to the zipper pulls to differentiate. Still think the colors are better... and they are more fun.

When we travel as a family we all have lime green luggage, but before the full transition, we bought a pretty fun roll  of lime green ribbon with a unique print and tied it to all our boring black luggage pulls. That worked too, but we love the luggage. The kids love spotting our bags from VERY far away!


----------



## Elli (Sep 20, 2010)

Whirl said:


> http://www.ebags.com/product/ebags/packing-cubes-3pc-set/13032?productid=65823
> 
> 
> have fun. report back how it goes. Watch for sales. they have 20% sales pretty frequently ( very infrequently 20% plus free shipping, if you are patient. I am not. )


Thanks, I'll check it out.  We are in Canada, so will probably have to pay for shipping.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 20, 2010)

I got mine (that I don't use) @ www.rei.com

Cheers


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2010)

I placed the order on Amazon yesterday after reading this thread. Two-day shipping arriving tomorrow, just in time for hubby's oversea trip! Hope it really works for him


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Could you weave some colored ribbon through part of the mesh?  You can get very thin ribbon at fabric and at craft stores.  Each family member could choose his or her favorite color.  Just a thought.



That's a great idea!  I actually have some thin ribbon.


----------

